# Ferry from Northern Cyprus to Turkey



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anyone any experience or comments in regards travelling by car from Northern Cyprus to Turkey mainland.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

*Ferry to Turkey*

Hi,
I haven't done it but have heard of a few that have. You can get a ferry to Turkey from Kyrenia, I don't think the ferries are the most comfortable but the journey isn't that long and it will get you and the car over to the mainland. I don't know about costs or timings but you can certainly do it from Kyrenia.


----------

